# Wanting comments on Live Rock



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I am expecting my Live Rock to arrive tomorrow. I am really excited to see what type of critters arrive in the mix. What are some of the cool critters you have all got with your live rock shipment? Let me know to feed my excitement


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

I've had some tiny little hermit crabs mixed in. =]


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I got say 3 or 4 sand sifters on one of my rocks, i got 4 blue leg hermits on a colony of zoanthids i have had tons of different corals grow off my LR but not to many critters


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

I already told phil this but the last shipment my dad got of live rock he ended up with a blue ring octopus! he was cool lookin even though he was still kind of small my dad sold him for a bit over 100 bucks! he was cooler than crap.


----------



## gulfsurfer101 (Aug 4, 2009)

Let me see, ohter than lots of pods I got a few fiji crabs, a brittle star or two, an sps coral that didn't make the cycle, and beware of mejano or aptasia anemone's. It really depends from where in the ocean you get your rock from. Most of mine is fiji along with some tonga branch before they stopped exporting that stuff. I would like to try some uncured carribean in a community tank since I hear they have lot's of diverse wild life in and on them.


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

interesting... anyone else get any goodies in their rock?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

oh i got a snake polyp on my very first piece of LR and an unknown mushroom on my fist piece of rock, since then i have noticed everything from sponges to SPS and LPS that i am still trying to identify


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Sponges, crabs, tiny feather dusters, little bristle worms, and a scallop. Live rock is so much fun!


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

i am most definately going to have to get my camera fixed so when i put my rock in i can take pictures after the die off and show everyone what pops up.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Mushroom








Horrible picture but this is a snake polyp








Unknowns


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

omg! that is so cool...


----------

